
NASA's research into intelligent life support simulation - zeristor
http://traclabs.com/projects/biosim/
======
zeristor
Last time I looked at this it was Java/CORBA code, with a GUI front end.

I'd love to run 10k simulations headless to test for robustness, as I
recollect they model small environments and have the human model agents go
through a scripted day. Upgrading this to actual agents accomplishing needed
tasks in an AI fashion would be thrilling.

Also for modelling a space colony one would need to ramp up the modelled
humans to 20, 50, 100, 200, 500, 1000, 2000, ... or so. I suppose the Central
Limit Theorem comes in at a large enough population

One issue was they need to use the CO2 absorption profile of each species of
plants as they grow, but this has only been measured for several species.

